# Need creative sound blaster live 5.1 vista drivers??



## piyush1989kap (Dec 23, 2007)

Creative seems to have dropped this sound card.Plz help me i couldnt find drivers fo vista.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 23, 2007)

run an Auto update... Microsoft VIsta update service it self contains the largest Driver bank for any OS at present.. so give it a shot, see if it helps or not...



thnx..


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 23, 2007)

piyush1989kap said:
			
		

> Creative seems to have dropped this sound card.Plz help me i couldnt find drivers fo vista.


try installing xp drivers...i use audigy value and xp drivers worked perfectly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 23, 2007)

i also have the same card and it isnt compatible with vista i think.
i also tried updating vista but still cudnt get it to work .then i had to go with  onboard sound card.


----------



## axxo (Dec 24, 2007)

heh..i have the drivers for both vista x86 and x64 that works...if you want i can upload it.


----------



## mrbgupta (Jun 14, 2008)

@ axxo 

can u provide me the links?


----------



## axxo (Jun 14, 2008)

^
*rapidshare.com/files/50870866/SB_Live_Naimad_Mod_LB_2_15_0002.zip


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

They r available jus go to paxx.org. Dun rem exact name of site google it. It has links to al creative drivers, softmods etc


----------



## uniquegodwin (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Axxo,Thanks so much for that upload...

Googled so much and couldn't find something as perfect as the one you have provided.

Thank You


----------

